# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] philips ga 212 μοτερ

## papkir

ψαχνω για το παραπανω μοτερ της φιλιπς , απ οτι ειδα ειναι συνθετο και αποτελειται απο το κυριως μοτερ που στο κατω μερος εχει ενα προσθετο πηνιο μεσα στο οποιοο περιστρεφεται ενας μαγνητης.
η φιλιπς το νομαζει μοτορ + tacho generator.
αν καποιος εχει τετοιο ιδιο ή καποιο αντιστοιχο ή εν παση περιπτωση καποιο ολοκληρο πικαπ για ανταλακτικα ας στειλει π.μ
ευχαριστω

----------


## chipakos-original

> ψαχνω για το παραπανω μοτερ της φιλιπς , απ οτι ειδα ειναι συνθετο και αποτελειται απο το κυριως μοτερ που στο κατω μερος εχει ενα προσθετο πηνιο μεσα στο οποιοο περιστρεφεται ενας μαγνητης.
> η φιλιπς το νομαζει μοτορ + tacho generator.
> αν καποιος εχει τετοιο ιδιο ή καποιο αντιστοιχο ή εν παση περιπτωση καποιο ολοκληρο πικαπ για ανταλακτικα ας στειλει π.μ
> ευχαριστω


100 ευρώπουλα μαζί με τα μεταφορικά http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Phil...MAAOSwUKxYY6JD

----------

papkir (27-02-17)

----------


## papkir

αρκετα "αλμυρη" και τσουχτερη τιμη ,υπαρχει καμια αλλη ιδεα ή πατεντα ;

----------


## Papas00zas

Σου έχει χαλάσει το μοτέρ ή η ταχογεννήτρια; Αν ειναι το δεύτερο κατ εμέ μάλλον κάτι γίνεται

----------

papkir (02-03-17)

----------


## papkir

δυστυχώς το μοτερ φιλε μου

----------


## east electronics

Μονη λυση μετατροπη με απλο μοτερ και ευκολα η κινηση και η δυναμη που χριεαζεται δεν ειναι προβλημα αλλα η μηχανικη στιριξη θα ειναι ενα θεμα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

papkir (12-03-17)

----------


## papkir

Σακη σ ευχαριστω αλλα με την γεννητρια τάχο που ελεγχει τις στροφες τι θα γινει ;
θα την παρακαμψω-αποσυνδεσω ;

----------


## east electronics

Δινεις απλα μια ταση 12 και ξεμπερδευεις μεν αλλα θα πρεπει αν βρεις και εναν τροπο να αλλαζεις το 33-45 τετοια κιτ υπαρχουν στον μπεη τσαμπα

----------

papkir (13-03-17)

----------

